# Creating a photography business



## Bryant (Feb 9, 2010)

So I've designed and launched a flash website index and I am in the process of making business cards and creating a simple, yet promising logo for my website and on the cards. I've been using illustrator and have come up with these two ideas, but does anybody else have any suggestions or ideas?












I wanted something simple so I went with the letter BHP, although the P can be confused as a 9 which is why i'd like ideas.

Thanks


----------



## KmH (Feb 9, 2010)

What kind of photography business:

Retail ?
Commercial ?
Editorial ?
Both of those look to complex to be effective as a logo, to me.


----------



## Bryant (Feb 9, 2010)

Commercial and portraits


----------



## Ariane (Feb 10, 2010)

Both logos leave a lot to be desired.

Checkout Logo Design and Custom Graphic Design Design by the World's Best Creative Department | crowdSPRING

You can have designers submit logos for you and you pick the best one.  You decide how much to pay, starting at $200 I believe.  I'm in the process and we've gotten over 130 designs so far for $450.

Huge time saver and will end up MUCH better than we could have done on our own.


----------



## bennielou (Feb 10, 2010)

Honestly, I don't like either.  I'd suggest paying for a pro logo.  You can get one for a few hundred bucks.


----------



## rppaint (Feb 10, 2010)

What if the circle were a camera lens,  and the outline of a body behind it?


----------



## bennielou (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd still have a pro do it.  You want to be a total pro, and maybe logos aren't your thing.  Have a pro do it.  It will only make you money.


----------



## K.Li (Feb 10, 2010)

on an unrelated note, is it just my internet or does the website take a long time to load?


----------



## mom2eight (Feb 10, 2010)

It never loaded for me!


----------



## PatrickHMS (Feb 10, 2010)

WOW!  Extremely slow loading, I never could get into it and I have smokin' fast internet access.  This issue will likely cause you to lose business, not make it.

One does not usually become successful when going into business on the cheap, whether it be website, business cards, logo, equipment, training, or experience.

And one does not create (a/k/a "poof") a business, they build one.


----------



## NateWagner (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah, it takes forever for it to load for me.   If I were to recommend a relatively inexpensive logo option it would be 99designs.com It's pretty big, and they're typically 100-250 for this type of thing, and like Crowdspring it's a bunch of designers that each offer their designs and you can give them suggestions as they go. The more you offer the more they will probably be willing to redo their work to win.

another suggestion would be since you have your own domain, your host probably includes email addresses. I would probably make an email that people can contact you at that ends with bryanthughesphotography.com  It looks more professional. Personally, I think the site needs some work, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## NateWagner (Feb 10, 2010)

oh, one other thought, you should change your metadata so that it doesn't show your website as "index" on the tab.


----------



## Rich F (Feb 10, 2010)

The site took three minutes to load on a T1 connection


----------



## clbd39 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd find a local graphics design agency, some will do one logo for $50

Or if you have any friends that do it, try and pick up some freebies!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 10, 2010)

Id say go with the second of the two, and if possible add a lens design in? I wouldnt pay someone boko bucks if you dont have it.


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Feb 11, 2010)

I could make you one. Ive been into designing since i was 20 im now 27, so i have some years under my belt. If you want I could take a shot at it for you for a small fee. Let me know in Private Message. This goes for anyone as well...


----------

